# Is White the new Black?: Gleammachine-Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Of late we have had quite an influx in white vehicles coming through our doors, and certainly a downturn in black cars.

Below are a few, not big detailed write-ups as these were mainly for my Facebook page.

*E92 BMW M3*













*Audi R8 (860bhp)*







*Mercedes C63 AMG Coupe.*

















*Bentley GT SuperSport.*









*Mercedes SL63 AMG.*









*VW Golf GTD.*







Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Stunning in every way! Fantastic work, thanks for posting!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work on all them beasties!! The big hit of white cars came from the influence of Apple.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

They all look awesome, but I just adored the dripping wet finish on the Bentley - what LSP was that?


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Loving the R8!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hell yeah all look outstanding Rob. Very nice work!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Some very nice cars there. I started to notice more White cars on the roads from the middle of last year, definitely think it's this years car colour with Black alloys.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

i hated my last white car because i could never keep it clean, it got to the point where i didn't bother washing it. will never buy a white car again.


----------



## LiamS77 (Jun 7, 2013)

They all look excellent. The interior of the bentley looks like a nice place to be.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Guru said:


> They all look awesome, but I just adored the dripping wet finish on the Jag - what LSP was that?


Thanks but what Jag?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Gleammachine said:


> Is White the new Black?


Maybe, maybe not. More importantly, those are pretty awesome cars.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

TheRonin said:


> i hated my last white car because i could never keep it clean, it got to the point where i didn't bother washing it. will never buy a white car again.


Never buy a black car then lol


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

funnily enough though i found my white ibiza cupra far easier to keep clean than my black type r. may just be in my head though haha stunning work above by the way  lovely cars


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Firstly stunning cars... secondly white just a fad.... wont last, 5 years time there will be another colour trying to take Black top spot.

Of course im baised having two black cars, but whether its fashion, cars or tv surrounds black is king.

Saying that id swap both mine for white cars for a change


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

White is just a fad. That will go and then come back again.

Remember my mum and dad has a white Mk1 Focus. When they traded it in the dealer had it for ages as no one wanted a white car. (2001 ish)

Now Fords charge £250 for the white seeing as it has become so popular.

Personally I've always liked white cars and have had many in white. Currently have a white Focus (MK3)


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Mad Ad said:


> The big hit of white cars came from the influence of Apple.


I think white was out some time before apple was around:wall:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Richrush said:


> I think white was out some time before apple was around:wall:


I was influenced to get an Iphone 5S by the Mrs. Went for black as a compromise, but no consolation really. Should have listened to my gut and gone with the Samsung S4. Having said that, the new S5 is due out I believe, so will soon be flicking the 5S. Samsung all the way for me


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

White always suit sporty looking cars. Not a fan of a white R8 though.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

wow great work. How do you find CarPro Reflect?!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks but what Jag?


Sorry, must be bad sleep yesterday - it's the Bentley, not Jag.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Richrush said:


> I think white was out some time before apple was around:wall:


Yes completely:thumb: but Apple kick started the fad and it came back with popular demand.

Great work Rob, The Bentley pips it for me.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Spot on Rob


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great all of them:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Guru said:


> Sorry, must be bad sleep yesterday - it's the Bentley, not Jag.


Polish Angel 9h Primer followed by 2 coats of PA Cosmic Glasscoat.



Pugnut said:


> wow great work. How do you find CarPro Reflect?!


Thanks, reflect is a great final finishing stage, quite a fine polish but great gloss.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Mad Ad said:


> Yes completely:thumb: but Apple kick started the fad and it came back with popular demand.


Nah. It was the Sony Psp that kick started the campaign


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always matey :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Love the white theme. :thumb: The Bentley is a stunner.
Wife had a white A4, loved it. White seems to really suit some models more than others.


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

Even though I've been a bit away from these _labors_, the 'bug' never vanished and what amazes me is the intense (and continuous) evolution that I see in the products, techniques, finishes and, most of all, protection.
That said, I believe the light colours really benefit from this progress and your work truly is (as always) a statement: just looking at that Bentley, whose finish is admirable.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

all the cars are stunning..your work too..Bravo


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks but what Jag?


Did he mean Rag 

Nice work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All look tidy as per Rob. Think more are going with Whites and light colours as the up keep on dark colours is a royal pita though that said I seem to be steadily attracting grey's.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> All look tidy as per Rob. Think more are going with Whites and light colours as the up keep on dark colours is a royal pita though that said I seem to be steadily attracting grey's.


I definitely have less black cars in at the current time, light colours seem to be more popular, with grey being a happy medium I suppose.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

White definitely seems to be everywhere now, great work


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning each and every one of them!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Rob.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Morph78 said:


> White is just a fad. That will go and then come back again.
> 
> Remember my mum and dad has a white Mk1 Focus. When they traded it in the dealer had it for ages as no one wanted a white car. (2001 ish)
> 
> ...


In the trade it was always known as "90 Day White", because that's how long it took to shift a car in that colour. . . .


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Never buy a black car then lol


That's a shout :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely bunch of cars Rob , if you could drive away in one , what would you choose?


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Although I've been tempted by white recently I'd think I'd always regret not going with black.

Oh and Iam liking the white M3 for a more practical everyday car


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

nice work. my last 5 cars have been black and have a white one on order. what i have found with the last 2 is that the paint is so soft it chips far so easy and its like a white pebble dash effect you end up getting on your front bumper and bonnet. i grinchhhh everytime the gritter passes.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Lovely bunch of cars Rob , if you could drive away in one , what would you choose?


All great cars, but the Bentley was special and dare I say it my perfect interior combination. The Bentley also sounded as good as it looked, I get many cars come through and this one sounded so good I recorded the exhaust note, just can't find the recording.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice finish on some nice cars there Rob :thumb: 

I bought a Frozen White Focus in September and may be in touch one day


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Could Rob, or they have run out of black paint at the factory 

The c6.3 amg for me please


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

All of those are beautiful cars! 

If only!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MattJ VXR said:


> Nice finish on some nice cars there Rob :thumb:
> 
> I bought a Frozen White Focus in September and may be in touch one day


Thanks Matt, would be great to see you again, I take it you have replaced the VX R?



123quackers said:


> Could Rob, or they have run out of black paint at the factory
> 
> The c6.3 amg for me please


First C63 coupe I've seen, generally the saloon versions.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Hard to pick a favourite from them, Bentley clinches it for having the best paint (sanded at factory). Can't beat white when it's perfectly clean and polished, looks awesome.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

White cars never looked so good, great work and some majestic results.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## john gerard (May 10, 2011)

My first car, a company car, was a white Ford Sierra in 1989. My boss had a white BMW 5 series, and he _made_ me get a white car because he liked white cars. He thought they were safer as they could be more easily seen (I believe yellow is the best colour in this respect). As a result, I can't stand white cars!

As luck would have it, I'm looking for a new car right now. And everything is bloody silver, black, and now, increasingly, white!

They remind me too much of that 'arctic' trend in the 80s, with the white wheels, body kits etc. Even the Lamborghini Countach succumbed, with white leather to boot. Ghastly.

Having said that, brilliant job as usual, Rob. You've made a sow's ear of a colour look like a silk purse.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome refelctions on the M3:argie:


----------

